# Ant-Man and the Wasp: Darstellerin wütend über verzögerte Kinostarts



## Luiso (21. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ant-Man and the Wasp: Darstellerin wütend über verzögerte Kinostarts* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ant-Man and the Wasp: Darstellerin wütend über verzögerte Kinostarts*


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2018)

> In zahlreichen Ländern soll der Film bereits Anfang Juli anlaufen, in Deutschland soll es derweil erst am 26. Juli so weit sein. Einige Länder müssen noch länger warten.
> 
> [...] Eine naheliegende Ursache ist in diesem Fall allerdings die Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 2018, die noch bis zum 15. Juli stattfindet


Ääääh ... und in den anderen Ländern gibt es keine Fußball-*Welt*meisterschaft ...? 

Damit könnte man eine *allgemeine *Verzögerung erklären, aber doch keine Länder spezifische.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ääääh ... und in den anderen Ländern gibt es keine Fußball-*Welt*meisterschaft ...?
> 
> Damit könnte man eine *allgemeine *Verzögerung erklären, aber doch keine Länder spezifische.



In Ländern wie den USA interessiert die WM doch kaum jemanden.
Vor allem da die USA selbst gar nicht dabei sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In Ländern wie den USA interessiert die WM doch kaum jemanden.
> Vor allem da die USA selbst gar nicht dabei sind.


Zumal die doch schon unseren Schweini haben.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In Ländern wie den USA interessiert die WM doch kaum jemanden.
> Vor allem da die USA selbst gar nicht dabei sind.


Ach, sind sie nicht? _(Ja, Fußball interessiert mich sowas von Null, daß ich das tatsächlich nicht weiß. Hab auch nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, wie weit die WM derzeit durchgespielt ist. Deutschland scheint noch dabei zu sein - das ist mein komplettes Wissen vom bisherigen Verlauf )_

Trotzdem könnte man sich als Hersteller/Publisher dann noch Zeit fürs Bugfixing oder sonstwas lassen und das Spiel weltweit simultan rausbringen.


----------



## Xivanon (21. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnte man sich als Hersteller/Publisher dann noch Zeit fürs Bugfixing oder sonstwas lassen und das Spiel weltweit simultan rausbringen.



Es geht hier zwar um einen Kinofilm, aber ich stimme dir da durchaus zu. Vielleicht hat die Marktforschungsabteilung aber auch herausgefunden, dass es am Ende keinen allzu großen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Juni 2018)

Ich halte die WM nicht für einen überzeugenden Grund. Es gibt ja nicht jeden Tag rund um die Uhr interessante Spiele. Also wer sich Ant-Man ansehen will, der schafft das trotz Fußball und wer sich nicht für Fußball interessiert sowieso.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juni 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich halte die WM nicht für einen überzeugenden Grund. Es gibt ja nicht jeden Tag rund um die Uhr interessante Spiele. Also wer sich Ant-Man ansehen will, der schafft das trotz Fußball und wer sich nicht für Fußball interessiert sowieso.



Von einer Industrie, die immer wieder so lustige, unlogische Umbenennungspielchen mit ihren Filmen macht (Thor: Dark Kingdom <> Thor: Dark World nur als Beispiel), erwarte ich auch keine nachvollziehbaren Begründungen für versetzte Filmstarts.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von einer Industrie, die immer wieder so lustige, unlogische Umbenennungspielchen mit ihren Filmen macht (Thor: Dark Kingdom <> Thor: Dark World nur als Beispiel), erwarte ich auch keine nachvollziehbaren Begründungen für versetzte Filmstarts.


 Ich als Kinomuffel bin sogar erstaunt darüber, dass es offenbar inzwischen normal ist, dass die Filme weltweit rel. gleichzeitig starten und man sich bei einem versetzten Start wundert/aufregt - früher waren einige Monate Wartezeit normal, so wie es ja bei Serien AFAIK auch heute noch ist...  ^^


Die Aussage _"Was passiert, ist, dass die Leute den Film einfach illegal erwerben und in schlechtmöglichster Qualität sehen, etwa eine beschissene Online-Version, statt ins Kino zu gehen." _halte ich für übertrieben. Ich denke nicht, dass wirklich viele Leute den Film UNBEDINGT sehen wollen UND dann eine miese Kopie besorgen, nur damit sie ihn früher sehen UND ihn dann nur deswegen NICHT mehr im Kino anschauen.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von einer Industrie, die immer wieder so lustige, unlogische Umbenennungspielchen mit ihren Filmen macht (Thor: Dark Kingdom <> Thor: Dark World nur als Beispiel), erwarte ich auch keine nachvollziehbaren Begründungen für versetzte Filmstarts.



Ich erinnere diesbezüglich gerne an das _Pirates of the Carribean _Debakel der ersten drei Filme:


Fluch der Karibik	
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl	
Pirates of the Caribbean – Fluch der Karibik 2	
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest	
Pirates of the Caribbean – Am Ende der Welt	
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End	


Teil 1: Den Titel der Trademark einfach mal weggelassen. Der Fluch der Besatzung der Black Pearl ist nun auf einmal ein Fluch der ganzen Karibik. Stimmt zwar rein faktisch auch, ist aber eine inhaltliche Verzerrung.
Teil 2: Ups, woher sollen die Leute denn wissen, daß der Film zu dem davor gehört? Na, nennen wir ihn einfach "<title> 2". Und dann zur Sicherheit mal das Trademark davor setzen ... 
Teil 3: Hm, Teil 2+3 gehören eigentlich zusammen, jedenfalls mehr als 1+2. Was jetzt? "Fluch der Karibik 3"? Ne, da wurde der Job dann das erste mal richtig gemacht.

PS: Was sprach eigentlich gegen "Des Toten Manns Kiste"? die Doppelbedeutung, daß Davy Jones' Herz nicht in seiner Brust (chest), sondern in einer Kiste (chest) lagert, kann man ja eh nicht ins Deutsche retten ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Juni 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von einer Industrie, die immer wieder so lustige, unlogische Umbenennungspielchen mit ihren Filmen macht (Thor: Dark Kingdom <> Thor: Dark World nur als Beispiel), erwarte ich auch keine nachvollziehbaren Begründungen für versetzte Filmstarts.



Das Thor-Beispiel ist auch einer meiner liebsten Schildbürgerstreiche. Knapp dahinter kommt "The Return of the First Avenger". Man sollte meinen, dass die sich bei einem Multimillionen-Produkt ein wenig mehr Mühe in Sachen Namensfindung geben...


----------



## Phone (22. Juni 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das Thor-Beispiel ist auch einer meiner liebsten Schildbürgerstreiche. Knapp dahinter kommt "The Return of the First Avenger". Man sollte meinen, dass die sich bei einem Multimillionen-Produkt ein wenig mehr Mühe in Sachen Namensfindung geben...



Es gibt teils abstruse Gründe wegen Urheberrecht weshalb Namen und Titel so misshandelt werden.
Dann muss man versuchen das nächst möglich freien und  ähnlich klingende Pendant zu wählen.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Es gibt teils abstruse Gründe wegen Urheberrecht weshalb Namen und Titel so misshandelt werden.
> Dann muss man versuchen das nächst möglich freien und  ähnlich klingende Pendant zu wählen.


Ich hätte gedacht, das "Problem" dabei wäre, daß "Captain *America*" international vielleicht nicht so gut ankommen würde ...

Und was sollte das Problem beim wesentlich passenderen  "Thor: Ragnarök" sein? Selbst, wenn es irgendwas rechtlich Relevantes mit dem Namen geben sollte, bezeichnet "Ragnarök" ja eine konkrete Phase der nordischen Mythologie - die ist wohl kaum anderweitig rechtlich einehmbar.


----------



## Phone (22. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, das "Problem" dabei wäre, daß "Captain *America*" international vielleicht nicht so gut ankommen würde ...
> 
> Und was sollte das Problem beim wesentlich passenderen  "Thor: Ragnarök" sein? Selbst, wenn es irgendwas rechtlich Relevantes mit dem Namen geben sollte, bezeichnet "Ragnarök" ja eine konkrete Phase der nordischen Mythologie - die ist wohl kaum anderweitig rechtlich einehmbar.



Aus dem deutschen Urheberrecht ergibt sich, dass keine zwei Filme den exakt selben Namen tragen dürfen (es sei denn, es handelt sich um Original und Remake).

Beispiel hier Tomorrowland wurde umbenannt für Europa wegen einem Festival, auf World Beyond.

Auch darf keine Verwechslungsgefahr herrschen. 
Da es 2013 schon nen Film gab der Ragnarok hieß muss für Europa / De ein anderer Name her...Dämlich aber ok.

Ein Beispiel aus eigener Erfahrung.

Es gab einen Film dessen Titel "Hart am Limit" war, da ging es um Motorräder und son käse...

Ich also mit der Freundin in der Videothek "Hhallo, ich hätte gern den Film Hart am Limit"...Tip tip tip
Er guckt mich an und fragt " Sicher das du den wirklich willst?"

Ich "yo"  
Er "Um was geht es in dem Film den du sehen willst"
Ich "Um Motorräder"
Er" hmm ok ein Motorrad ist hier auch drauf" *überleg* " Also das ist nen harter Erotik Film" 

Also der Film erschien erst einen Monat später den ich wollte und zu der zeit gab es nur nen Porno mit dem Namen...is lange her und in der Zeit wurde das halt geändert ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Aus dem deutschen Urheberrecht ergibt sich, dass keine zwei Filme den exakt selben Namen tragen dürfen (es sei denn, es handelt sich um Original und Remake).


 Also, das stimmt nun aber echt nicht. Es gibt natürlich Filme mit "einzigartigen" Satz/Wort-Kreationen, bei denen Urheberschutz greifen kann, vor allem wenn die Macher den Namen auch als Marke eingetragen haben. zB Terminator oder Star Wars. 

Aber es gibt auch einen Haufen Filme, die einen identischen Titel zu einem anderen haben oder wo zumindest Teile des Titels identisch sind, und zwar nicht nur 0815-Satzteile wie "Der Mann, der..."     sondern wo halt zB mystische Namen vorkommen usw. - oder schau mal zB der Film Avatar: da gab es vorher und nachher Filme, die auch Avatar hießen. U.a. deswegen haben die Macher wohl noch den Zusatz "Aufbruch nach Pandora" mit eingebaut.  


Bei dem Film Tomorrowland könnte das Markenrecht des Festivals der Grund sein, es kann aber auch sein, dass der Vetrieb sagte "Moment - nicht dass die Deutschen das mit dem Festival verwechseln - wir nennen den Film lieber anders". Bei Ragnarök wiederum denke ich nicht, dass es urheberrechtliche Gründe hatte, sondern dass der Vertrieb es so entschieden hat aus für ihn triftigen Gründen. Vielleicht damit man den Film nicht mit einem anderen Film verwechselt oder weil sie ganz einfach dachten, dass das Wort bei Europäern die falschen Assoziationen bewirkt, oder weil sie glaubten, dass der neu gewählte Titel besser geeignet wäre. Man darf kulturelle und geschichtliche Dinge bei der Wahl von Filmtiteln nicht unterschätzen, auch viele Produkte&co werden in Europa anders genannt und/oder beworben als in den USA oder in Japan usw.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Auch darf keine Verwechslungsgefahr herrschen.
> Da es 2013 schon nen Film gab der Ragnarok hieß muss für Europa / De ein anderer Name her...Dämlich aber ok.


a) Der Film heißt auf Deutsch gar nicht Ragnarok, sondern "_Drachenkrieger - Das Geheimnis der Wikinger_". 
b) Im Original übrigens "_Gåten Ragnarok_"
c) Der MCU Film heißt im Original "_*Thor*: Ragnarok_", was ja ein deutlicher Unterschied zu dem allein stehenden Wort "_Ragnarok_" wäre.


----------

